# Texas bioregion/wildlife



## ghostsymposium (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey y'all. Wondering if anyone is familiar with forests of texas. I'm from the north east and feel like I have an idea of what animals to watch out for when staying in the woods. I'm about to move to texas though somewhere around austin (maybe the green belt?) and I have no idea what to expect. I've heard wild boars roam there. Also heard of people squatting in caves. Apparently there are tons of bats in texas, though I'm not sure that I need to worry about them. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Pedal (May 2, 2010)

I would avoid eastern texas, unless you like balls sticky humidity.

Seriously, it sucks living outdoors in the east of texas. 

Austin, and the hill country seems legit. There are wild boars that roam. I remember seeing an entire herd of 10 boars crossing a street in the middle of a fairly settled suburban masterplanned community in the middle of the night. I doubt they would be a serious problem if you secure any food cache away from where you sleep.

Bats aren't bad either. Unless they are rabid. Even still, it is easy to avoid them.

I would say Texans are the wildlife you should be most concerned about.

Seriously, tresspassing is frowned upon here, and can be greeted with buckshot to your face. Landowners are allowed to use deadly force if they are endangered by tresspassers, last time I checked.

Even if there is no law, it wouldn't be a problem for Texas bubba to execute you and bury you on the edge of his property.

ALso scorpions west of San Antonio. Nothing a tent or bug bivy can't shield your from.


----------



## DownByTheLevee (May 9, 2010)

Be extremely careful here camping in Texas. It is legal to use deadly force to protect property at night here. Also, everyone I mean everyone owns a gun in Texas and using that gun for ridiculous reasons is encouraged, rather than admonished, here in Texas.


----------



## Simon (Jul 30, 2015)

These people dont know what theyr talking about .squatting in the bartonsprings austin green belt is common only prob is its small tke a mile wide and just a few miles long. You cant legally camp so youd have to keep low profile and be in after dark and up and packed for the day before dawn.you 
cant hunt ofr fish or plant a garden easily or legally so youd be scavanging from austin


----------

